# egg donation in Prague



## bellacnd (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, looking for some advice on protocols for egg donation in Prague at Gennet clinic. Next month in May when I start EP I will be starting Estrodiol tablets 1 in morning and 1 in evening for 4 days then dosage will increase to 3 tablets daily and on my 10 day cycle I will have to have a endomertium scan.My husband and I are heading there next month May 20 to give sperm and donor is having EC,on this day I will be starting Progestorone 2 tablets vaginally in morning and 2 in the evening.This protocol I was told by Petra the nurse at Gennet clinic in Prague that is done for 20 days only, but will have to continue with all the medics until 10-12 weeks of Pregnancy.has anyone had this same protocol?I am nervous  a bit because I want at the end of this  to have my miracle baby that I have always dreamed of.  does anyone know what prednisolon 5mg + ass 100 mg from transfer day is?I emailed Gennet but just waiting for response, Thank you. Hugs to you all


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*bellacnd*

Your protocol is pretty standerd for Donor Egg treatment and one i have done a few tmes, sounds like you are in good hands over at Gennet, I am a Reprofit lady and have to say the CZ clinics really do know there stuff. 
   Good Luck   

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*CZ Republic Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------

